# Neat Aikido tricks for everyone



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2003)

I tend to find the weirdest sites...then sometimes I get lucky and find some kewl ones... like this one for example... http://www.bodymindandmodem.com/CoolKi/CoolKi.html


----------



## Spud (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool Stuff!  :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2003)

Neato!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 31, 2003)

Loved it.  Went to games and had fun with my reflexes for a while.  The quickest I was able to react to the samurai was .367 seconds.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

thats a pretty cool site


----------



## Seig (Jan 2, 2004)

I tried and tried but could not beat a reaction time of .250


----------



## bob919 (Jan 10, 2004)

yeh i can lift cars with my KI


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2004)

.233

Cthulhu


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 10, 2004)

> yeh i can lift cars with my KI


 I can start cars with mine.:rofl:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

bob919 said:
			
		

> yeh i can lift cars with my KI


 I unlock the door with mine first, THEN I start my Jeep.  Mine must be a dual edged ki? Double duty ki??


----------

